# HELP!! Need Billet Pro Shifter



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a billet pro shifter for my 06 goat m6, any advice on where i can purchase one? I have looked at wretched and jhp, seems to be no longer available on these sites. I would really appreciate the advice on where to find one...
Thanks, take care everyone


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Bad_Goat06 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a billet pro shifter for my 06 goat m6, any advice on where i can purchase one? I have looked at wretched and jhp, seems to be no longer available on these sites. I would really appreciate the advice on where to find one...
> Thanks, take care everyone
> ...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

JHP shows it on the website, are you saying they no longer have any in stock?


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Richtenb, i spoke to jhp and they said its on back order for 5-6 weeks, however i did look at the distributor website, however everything on there is dated from 07, have you dealt with them? would you consider them reliable because they show it available and if even cheaper so i would order from there. I would just want to make sure i am ordering from somewhere reliable.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

You are welcome. 
I would buy it from JHP all day long. They are top notch in everything except prices. But 6 weeks is a long time if you are in a hurry. Haven´t dealt with any of the other distributors or Billet directly unfortunately.


----------

